# plowing



## sboi12345 (Jan 23, 2004)

do you think a dynamark 832 would do ok for plowing anything up to 6 inches of snow, it is really old. it is 8 horsepower. thanks
any advice apreieceated.
also, does anybody know how to make a plow for a tractor, and a lift system.


----------



## sboi12345 (Jan 23, 2004)

*ideas*

anybody have any ideas? any help would be greatly appriecetiad


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

hey dude, check out my home built plow thread. i am building another plow for my 79' sears lt8. get some ideas and let me know how it goes. in my opinion, i like the old tractors they are built better and even though they are under powered if you use a low gear they will push good. i have carlise super lug a.g. tires on my tractor instead of chains and i can push a foot of snow real well in first gear.:waving: i have pics of my rig on webshots.com if you copy and paste the address in my signiture you will get to them.


----------



## sboi12345 (Jan 23, 2004)

*thanks*

i will try the pushing and tell you, i hopefully will get some snow. anybody know how to make a plow for my mower. i want about a 40 incher. thanks
sboi12345


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its all in the gearing good tires chains


----------



## sboi12345 (Jan 23, 2004)

*chains*

do you know of any good chains to use to plow with that mower? 
please respond


----------

